# Design steht, aber wie Inhalt einbinden?



## pharmy (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


Ich habe mit CSS unsere FF-Homepage jetzt überarbeitet und das Design steht.

Da ich bis jetzt den Inhalt immer aus einer anderen HTML Datei mit einem iframe Tag eingebunden habe, das noch dazu nicht sehr dynamisch (Seitenhöhe immer gleich) ist, lautet meine Frage nun wie folgt:


Wie kann ich in mein CSS-Design (Header, 3 Spalten Höhe dynamisch, Footer) Inhalt in der mittleren Spalte des Mittleren Bereiches (also zwischen Header und Footer)  "hineinladen", ohne dass sich die anderen Elemente wie Header, Footer und die beiden Navi leisten jedesmal neu laden.


Ein Beispiel wie ich es bis jetzt vom Design und vom Aufbau habe sieht man unter http://www.feuerwehr-pertlstein.at


Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe und zähle auf euch


MfG
pharmy


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2009)

Hi,

mit der Formatierungssprache CSS lässt sich da schon mal nichts machen, weshalb ich den Thread für's Erste in den HTML-Bereich verschiebe.

Für dein Vorhaben solltest du eine serverseitige  (PHP -> [phpf]include[/phpf]) und/oder clientseitige Scriptlösung (AJAX -> Getting Started - MDC) in den Fokus rücken, um die Inhalte dynamisch in das Dokument zu laden.

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Wobei zu bedenke ist dass, wenn nur PHP genutzt wird, die Seite komplett neu übertragen werden muss.
Es würde also nur eine Kombination von PHP und AJAX in Frage kommen..... AJAX würde so Teile der Seite quasi "nachladen".
Aber auch dabei ist zu bedenken dass AJAX nur funktioniert wenn im Browser JavaScript aktiviert ist.
Da es sich bei Dir um wesentliche Elemente der Seite handelt, solltest Du AJAX nur als "extra" anwenden.
Also so dass die Seite auch bei deaktivierten JavaScript noch funktioniert.
Es sei denn Du willst dem Besucher vorschreiben wie er seinen Browser zu konfigurieren hat..... dann sollte Dir aber auch bewusst sein dass Du so evtl. Besucher verscheuchst. 

Da Du durch AJAX lediglich Traffic* sparen würdest ohne dem Besucher einen wirklichen Nutzen zu bieten, würde ich eher auf AJAX verzichten und den höheren Traffic in kauf nehmen.
Am Traffic könnte man evtl. noch eine Ersparnis bewirken in dem man z.B. die Grafiken stärker komprimiert.

*Man darf nicht vergessen dass AJAX mehr Quelltext bedeutet..... und mehr Quelltext bedeutet auch mehr Traffic. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## awortmeier (30. Juli 2009)

Ich denke er/sie möchte einfach nur ein IFrame (wie auf der Feuerwehr-Seite)

Der HTML-Tag hier für lautet 
	
	
	



```
<iframe.... >
```
Wobei ich *Iframes* für keine Gute Sache halte, ist wohl ein Relikt aus der "alten" Zeit wo Iframes bei IE und einigen anderen Browsern nicht ging.

Mein Tipp:
Eigne dir ein wenig PHP an un *includiere*

```
include()
```
 die Seite, dann wird die Seite zwar immer neugeladen aber, denke da das "Design" in CSS Form dann bereits im Cache des Users liegt ist der Traffic schonmal ein wenig verringert. Und in der heutigen Zeit wo Modem ein Schimpfwort ist und Ladezeit nur ein Gerücht machen die paar Bits und Bytes mehr nichts aus.

Hoffe du konntest mit den beiden Schlagwörtern etwas anfangen und sie entsprechen deiner Vorstellung.

Grüße
awortmeier


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2009)

awortmeier hat gesagt.:


> Und in der heutigen Zeit wo Modem ein Schimpfwort ist und Ladezeit nur ein Gerücht machen die paar Bits und Bytes mehr nichts aus.


Für den Satz würde ich meine Hand aber lieber nicht ins Feuer legen..... könnte verdammt schmerzhaft werden.


----------

